
Show HN: Sheep Backups – Simple server backups - decadentcactus
Hey guys, first &#x27;proper&#x27; startup. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sheepbackups.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sheepbackups.com</a><p>I&#x27;ve tried to design Sheep Backups to be very simple and straightforward, as well as a good focus on restoring backups (including test runs, fully listing the steps the restore will take etc). The goal is to be as user friendly as possible, as opposed to blanket saving hard drives where things may have changed, or you only want to back up certain things.<p>I&#x27;d like some feedback, particularly if you already have a backup solution in place. Why do you use it, what makes it useful, have you found any issues&#x2F;problems you wish were addressed?<p>The home page I&#x27;ve made as direct as possible to address developers, by showing how simple it is to get running&#x2F;configure. I&#x27;m aware this won&#x27;t appeal to business owners at the moment, and not entirely sure how to progress there. Backups aren&#x27;t particularly &#x27;sexy&#x27; but still vital.<p>Anyway, 3 cheers for me for getting this out there, and any feedback is appreciated!
======
wheresvic3
Kudos for getting it out there - I haven't tried the plugin as such but I find
it to be very expensive for what it is.

Interestingly, there's also
[https://backupsheep.com/#pricing](https://backupsheep.com/#pricing) who
provide a freeish service along with storage and a UI. I haven't tried them
either but just wanted to throw it out there!

